#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT der Lendenwirbelsäule >

## Sunny1969

Kann mir jemand helfen, dass zu übersetzen? Danke 
Breitbasig subligamentärer NPP L4/5 links mediolateral, bis bds. Intrafoaminal auslaufend, mit Duralsackimpression und leichter Bedrängung des Wurzelabganges L5 links. Deformierende Spondylarthrosis L5/5 bds. mit extraspinal gelegender kleiner synovialer Zyste am rechten Facettgelenk, 4mm Durchmesser. Bei rechtsseitiger Protrusion intraforaminal, retrospondylopytär überdacht, erscheint die Radix L4 rechts leicht pelottiert, eine lageabhängige Radixirritation ist hier nicht auszuschließen. 
Im Segment L5/S1 diskrete dorsomediale Protrusio, ohne raumfordernde Wirkung auf nervale Strukturen. 
Initiale Osteochondrosis intervertebralis im thorakolumbalen Übergang bei Th10-12 sowie im Segment L4/5, insgesamt die Altersnorm nicht überschreitend. 
Ich habe ziemliche Schmerzen und man hat mir gesagt, ich müsste operiert werden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand das alles übersetzen und ich versteh es besser - danke 
Sunny

----------


## josie

Hallo Sunny!
Im Übersetzen von MRT Befunden bin ich leider nicht sehr gut, aber soviel kann ich sagen, daß Du einen Bandscheibenvorfall im BEreich L4/L5 hast, der die Nervenwurzel L4 rechtsseitig bedrängt. 
Was hast Du denn bisher für Therapien erhalten und welcher Arzt hat dir gesagt, daß der BSV operiert werden muß?
LG Josie

----------

